# need opinons on breeding



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

A man called me today he has a brown 8 year old SPoo 
She is ISCH and INTCH.

He was asking if I would be willing to lend him my male to breed them together.

The thing is.

This female has 3 sibling with epilepsy and one male who has had Bloat 

The dog who got bloat also had epilepsy he was 7.5 when he died.
One epilepsy dog passed away very young.
And the other epilepsy dog died of bone cancer 7.5 years old.

I said NO to him, and I am pretty sure that was the right decision.

What do you think ?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree I would say no also, because its obvious his dog has some health issues in her line. No reason to breed into that.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

You absolutely made the right decision. I'm sure you want your baby's babies to live long healthy lives. There will be plenty of opportunities in the future to find a better match.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Agreed you made the right decision. There's just too many things going on with near relatives of his bitch. IMO you would be taking a risk with that breeding. I think the dam and stud owners take equal responsibility for the results of any breeding, so it's good you stuck to your guns and turned him down! You don't want your boy associated with any issues that might come out with the pups anyway.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Hell NO!!! Why is that bitch even being bred????? :fish::fish::fish: 

This is exactly the type of trap a stud owner needs to avoid. Breed to this bitch, get unhealthy puppies and then your stud dog is forever suspect.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Hell NO!!! Why is that bitch even being bred????? :fish::fish::fish:
> 
> This is exactly the type of trap a stud owner needs to avoid. Breed to this bitch, get unhealthy puppies and then your stud dog is forever suspect.


Yes I know and this is not the first time they have asked for a stud but not from me. They actually did mate her but it was unsuccessful.

I told the owner about the epilepsy problems and he said that he did not know anything about them. 
I am just glad that I was informed on the situation so I would not find out after the mating :S


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

better question- why would they breed an 8 year old bitch, had she been bred before? 


I think you made the right choice


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

frostfirestandards said:


> better question- why would they breed an 8 year old bitch, had she been bred before?
> 
> 
> I think you made the right choice


No she has never had puppies before.

I told him no because of her age and no because of the epilepsy in her lines. 

I did not want to be mean to him I feel it is really hard to let people down because Charly is the only black stud dog in Iceland.
But I have said no three times now so I am getting used to it 

But when it comes to Epilepsy there is no test or nothing so we would be selling people damaged goods :S 
And that is totally not Ok with me.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I personally wouldnt breed for the first time past 4-5 years old, I wouldnt breed at all after 7 I cant imagine breeding an 8 year old for the first time. :scared:


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm glad he was honest...either that or you did all your homework. But I wouldn't do it either. Here I'm worried cause my bitch has a crooked tooth and a couple sebaceous cysts....and she just had puppies.


----------



## BigEdLB (Oct 16, 2009)

Winnow said:


> A man called me today he has a brown 8 year old SPoo
> She is ISCH and INTCH.
> 
> He was asking if I would be willing to lend him my male to breed them together.
> ...


You were right. Eight years is a show-stopper for a female even if there was no epilepsy.

It is interesting that our Emmy's 1st litter - one of the pups went to a house that had a dog which had to be euthanized for the epilepsy because it was so severe. The family selected the particular pup because it's face resembled their much loved fellow that they had to put down. Below is that pup.


----------



## Moxie (Jan 25, 2010)

Winnow said:


> A man called me today he has a brown 8 year old SPoo
> She is ISCH and INTCH.
> 
> He was asking if I would be willing to lend him my male to breed them together.
> ...


I think you made the ABSOLUTELY right decision and I would have said NO WAY too! I would be interested to know this bitches pedigree and see if any of the information is documented anywhere,and if not,tuck the info away to have for future knowledge and info,for yourself as well as others.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Moxie said:


> I think you made the ABSOLUTELY right decision and I would have said NO WAY too! I would be interested to know this bitches pedigree and see if any of the information is documented anywhere,and if not,tuck the info away to have for future knowledge and info,for yourself as well as others.


I know about the father of the bitch he is on poodle health registry.
But the Dam I know nothing about she is I think from USA but I have no more info but I am trying to look it up.


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

ABSOLUTELY! You made the right decision!!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Of course you made a correct decision !!!!

1) You kept your Stud's name "clear" of possible health issues in the future litter

2) You did not contribute to a birth of severely ill puppies 

3) You saved future pet-owners from a major heart-aches and grand financial loss 

I just wish there are more breeders like you out there !!!!! :first:

PS: Yes , and please let us know from what line that bitch came to Iceland !


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> Of course you made a correct decision !!!!
> 
> 1) You kept your Stud's name "clear" of possible health issues in the future litter
> 
> ...


Thanks I know it is the right thing to do.
Just nice to hear that I was 100% doing the right thing.

This is the third time I said no to people who ask for my dog and in the other two cases there was the sister of this female who was asking me now. 
Then I did not know about the health issues but I said no because how old she was and it would have been her first litter and she had never stepped into a show ring.

The second case is a female that I did not like the temperament of, but temp is something you can see at a young age and I asked her what she was going to do with the puppies if some turned out crazy and she just acted like she did not know what I was talking about.

And then there is this female I am talking about.

It is hard to be a stud owner :S 

I will try to get the pedigree of the parents as soon as i know more about the dam lines of the female. I dont want to be putting all the blame on the Stud  hehe

Maybe it was just a fluke, breeding who came out terrible wrong :S


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I got the pedigree of the female on her sire side are some good Scandinavian dogs all have free hips and some are champions they are all registered on Poodle health registry and no problems are registered there 
The dam side is a totally different story the dam has C hips OFA mild and it looks like she is from some BYB. 
There are no kennel names or anything and I can't find info on any of the dogs.

Well we can be sure that these dogs will never be breed to here both the parents are gone. And most of her siblings have passed away.
So hopefully it was just bad combination.


----------

